# Probefahrt im Bikediscount? Vergiss es!



## DerMolch (20. März 2013)

Vor knapp zwei Wochen habe ich die Anreise zum H&S Bikediscount nach Bonn inkauf genommen, nachdem ich telefonisch erfragt hatte ob mein Wunschbike (Slide 150 8.0 grÃ¶Ãe M) fÃ¼r eine Testfahrt zu VerfÃ¼gung stÃ¤nde.
Ich habe bis vor einem Jahr in Bonn gewohnt und habe dort mehrere RÃ¤der und mein komplettes VerschleiÃzeug gekauft. Die RÃ¤der konnte ich zuvor IMMER auf dem Parkplatz testen.

Im Laden angekommen erfuhr ich, dass lediglich die Version 9.0 fÃ¼r 500â¬ mehr als ich zu VerfÃ¼gung habe testbar wÃ¤re.
Nach einem kurzen GesprÃ¤ch mit dem VerkÃ¤ufer kam dann der Hammer: Ich sollte den kompletten Kaufpreis fÃ¼r das Rad als Pfand hinterlegen.
Es zÃ¤hlten weder Ausweis, Portemonaie mit allen Karten und Papieren, AutoschlÃ¼ssel, noch meine Freundin die solange zur Sicherheit beim verkÃ¤ufer geblieben wÃ¤re.
Nach kurzer Fassungslosigkeit und dem Hinweis dass ich beim Marktbegleiter ein Vergleichsprodukt testen kÃ¶nnte, verlieÃ ich den Laden - ohne Rad! Nichts zu machen!
HÃ¤tte ich das Rad getestet und es hÃ¤tte gefallen, hÃ¤tte ich es sofort mitgenommen. Falls Ihr euch komische Bemerkungen nicht verkneifen kÃ¶nnt: Gepflegtes Ãusseres, Freundlich, Kompromissbereit ;-) WÃ¤re ich der letzte Penner kÃ¶nnte ich es vielleicht verstehen.

Auf meine Email, die ich darauf an Radon schickte, wurde mir von einem der Orthogarfie nicht wirklich mÃ¤chtigen (Service-?)Mitarbeiter eine sehr komische Antwort gesandt.
Ich hÃ¤tte VerstÃ¤ndnis haben mÃ¼ssen, dass ich nicht einfach ein Rad ohne Kaufpreis zu hinterlegen testen kÃ¶nnte. Wenn ich trotz Ausweispfand mit dem Rad geflohen wÃ¤re, hÃ¤tte der Bikediscount keine Chance wieder an sein Rad oder das Geld zu kommen. Zitat: "Haben Sie schonmal nem nackten Mann in die Tasche gepackt?".
Ich wurde weiterhin vertrÃ¶stet, dass ich irgendwann nach ErÃ¶ffnung des neuen Laden auf einem abgesperrten Testparcours testen kÃ¶nnte, ohne Risiko fÃ¼r H&S.
Es gab keine eigenstÃ¤ndige Entschuldigung seitens H&S. Im Gegenteil, ich wurde in der Email quasi als Bittsteller dargestellt.


Schade, dass man als Kunde so dermaÃen verprellt wird. Solch eine Arroganz hÃ¤tte ich nicht erwartet. Eventuell besteht nicht mehr die Notwendigkeit Ã¼ber das Ladenlokal RÃ¤der zu verkaufen.
FÃ¼r mich hat sich das mit dem Laden erledigt. WÃ¼rde ich in ein Autohaus gehen und kÃ¶nnte nicht mehr gegen FÃ¼hrerschein und Personalausweis ein Auto probefahren, sondern mÃ¼sste den Preis dafÃ¼r hinterlegen, ich wÃ¼rde rÃ¼ckwÃ¤rts aus der TÃ¼r gehen.

Ich habe mir ein Vergleichsprodukt gekauft. Ich konnte vorher gegen Ausweiskopie testen. 
Solltet Ihr auf die Idee kommen zu H&S zum Testen zu fahren, nehmt lieber euer Sparschwein mit!


----------



## potsdamradler (20. März 2013)

Bericht reinkopieren

Ärgerlich, aber vielleicht wars gut so..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 104857 (20. März 2013)

Ärgerlich und dumm gelaufen, aber ich vermute, daß die Leute von bikediscount Gründe für ihr Verhalten haben, bzw. bereits schlechte Erfahrungen machen mussten.



Toshi181 schrieb:


> Würde ich in ein Autohaus gehen und könnte nicht mehr gegen Führerschein und Personalausweis ein Auto probefahren, sondern müsste den Preis dafür hinterlegen, ich würde rückwärts aus der Tür gehen.



Beim Auto bleibt ja der Brief beim Verkäufer, wenn Du Dich einfach aus dem Staub machst, holen die die Karre ruck-zuck wieder zurück.
Beim Rad wird das schon schwieriger, wenn es z.B. einfach weiterverkauft wurde und der Typ wirklich keine Kohle hat.


----------



## filiale (20. März 2013)

Der Grund für die Hinterlegung des Kaufpreises ist bekannt. Das wurde hier schon mal von Radon erklärt.


----------



## potsdamradler (20. März 2013)

Am Telefon wurde das Pfand nicht erwähnt. Der TE ist oder war dort Stammkunde und bestimmt in einer Kundenkartei registriert?!



> ...meine Freundin die solange zur Sicherheit beim verkäufer geblieben wäre.


----------



## filiale (20. März 2013)

bitte schön...http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=10195161&highlight=hinterlegen#post10195161


----------



## Prinzderdinge (20. März 2013)

Wenn ich sowas höre und lese, weiss ich, dass entweder das Rad oder der Laden der/das Falsche ist (in etwa wie es Potsdamradler auch zu meinen scheint weiter oben) Und der "Service" ist ebenfalls eine Beleidigung. Die Hinterlegung des Kaufpreises als "Pfand" spiegelt doch nur eine mangelhafte Organisation wieder. Ich bin der Überzeugung, dass eine Versicherung zur Kundenfreundlichkeit beitragen könnte und nicht so kostenintensiv wäre wie die Einrichtung einer Teststrecke?


----------



## filiale (20. März 2013)

Die Teststrecke ergibt sich aufgrund der Größe des Grundstücks auf dem gerade das neue Verkaufscenter gebaut wird. Und weil da nirgends ein "Schlupfloch" ist, kann auch niemand runter von dem Gelände.


----------



## DerMolch (20. März 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Der Grund für die Hinterlegung des Kaufpreises ist bekannt. Das wurde hier schon mal von Radon erklärt.



Muss ich jetzt MTB news, Pinkbike usw durchstöbern um so etwas vor Antritt einer Peobefahrt zu erfahren? ;-)


----------



## DerMolch (20. März 2013)

potsdamradler schrieb:


> Am Telefon wurde das Pfand nicht erwähnt. Der TE ist oder war dort Stammkunde und bestimmt in einer Kundenkartei registriert?!



Wurde am Telefon nicht erwähnt! Kundenkarte gibts glaub ich nicht. Keine Ahnung ob die eine Kundendatenbank pflegen, wenn dann bin ich registriert.


----------



## log11 (20. März 2013)

Ich bin jetzt auch erstmal fassungslos. Zumal ich zum Oktoberfest 2012 genau das Gegenteil erfahren habe.
Ich war gegen 10:30Uhr dort und der Laden war schon voll wie die Hölle.
Ich fragte ob ich ein Skeen 7.0 testen kann. Kein Problem. Der nette Verkäufer passte alles auf meine Größe an und schob das Rad hinten aus der Werkstatt in den Hof. (ich hinterher)
Er drückte mir das Bike in die Hand und meinte nur "viel Spaß". Bin 3 Runden um den Block gefahren OHNE irgend etwas im Laden hinterlassen zu müssen. Das ist genauso unverständlich und vermutlich der Grund, warum sie es jetzt so handhaben. Natürlich habe ich das Skeen 7.0 wieder hingebracht, für einen nicht so ehrlichen Zeitgenossen wäre es aber ein leichtes gewesen das Bike einfach mitzunehmen. H&S wären in dem Fall die "Dummen" und würden auf den Kosten sitzen bleiben.

Auch ich habe das Gefühl daß in Sachen Organisiation da noch einiges zu tun ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## friesenspiess (21. März 2013)

Kundenstammdaten gibt's im Bonner Laden nicht. Ich kann ja verstehen, dass man überrascht und vielleicht auch verärgert auf die neue Probefahrtregelung reagiert.
Besonders wenn man sich eigentlich schon zu den Stammkunden zählt. Andererseits sind die Verkäufer ja nur Mittler der Botschaft. Ich habe mich über
die neue Regelung auch schon gewundert, allerdings verstehe ich, dass man als angestellter Verkäufer bei einer schriftlichen Arbeitsanweisung wenig Handlungsspielraum hat. Man fühlt sich halt als guter Kunde irgendwie als potentieller Dieb abgestempelt, aber es funktioniert nur mit einer einheitlichen Regel die für ALLE Kunden gilt. Viele ehrliche Kunden mit guten Absichten müssen darunter leiden, dass ein Idiot Scheixxe gebaut hat!


----------

